# Are You Fat In Your Dreams?



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

I just had a dream that I was in a store shopping for clothes. My sister was excitedly telling me about a store that was having a sale on casual wear. I went directly to the rack and sifted through the section marked 6x, but all they had were leopard print bathing suits and polyester ankle skirts in pink and mint green.

A while ago someone asked if we were fat in our dreams and I didn't know the answer. I rarely remember my dreams. Of the ones I remember I was neither fat nor thin. The focus in the dream was elsewhere and size was too much of a cumbersome detail. Odd that I don't recall ever having dreams where I'm a thin bombshell or something other than what I am. In another dream I had this evening (I have a cold so I'm dreaming a lot) I was running from a little girl and in this dream I'm fat. It's not a detail, just a part of my identity.

Do you dream yourself fat?


----------



## Brenda (Apr 7, 2007)

In my dreams I am thin.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 7, 2007)

This is interesting, I will have to pay more attention. 

I think sometimes I am thinner in my dreams, or I'm the size I am now. I don't think I've had dreams where I'm fatter than I am now, but watch, I will now that I've said it


----------



## love dubh (Apr 7, 2007)

I've never had dreams where my size is a significant factor...

I do have lots of dreams of drowning...and then lots of dreams of being pregnant. 

Psychoanalysts, have at it!


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 7, 2007)

I've had many pregnant dreams too. But I know the reasons for those for me anyway.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 7, 2007)

Can to discuss this via PM? Cuz I'm confuckingfused. :huh:


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 7, 2007)

sure  PMing ya right now


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 7, 2007)

> just a part of my identity.


Yup. I can say that has happened in my dreams as well. Its not implied or thought about, but accepted.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 7, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> in this dream I'm fat. It's not a detail, just a part of my identity.


Usually I'm fat too, because it's part of my identity, that's all. A few times I've dreamt that I was thin, and I remember thinking in one dream that it felt unusual not to have my belly and boobs bouncing around all the time or getting in my own way. Otherwise I don't recall that being thin made me feel any different.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I've never had dreams where my size is a significant factor...
> 
> I do have lots of dreams of drowning...and then lots of dreams of being pregnant.
> 
> Psychoanalysts, have at it!



Drowning dreams usually represent being overwhelmed with work or being caught up in a situation that has gotten out of control.

Pregnancy usually indicates new beginnings! Some new idea, interest or project that you are thinking about or looking towards. Possibly you have the enthusiasm to go in anew direction and take on something you've never done before but you fear it might be more than you bargained for and you won't be able to follow through.

Simple analysis.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2007)

I've had both: dreams where I am smaller but still fat and one I dreamt I was way up in the 400's. The weights did not play a big role in the dream itself, it was merely incidental.




tinkerbell said:


> This is interesting, I will have to pay more attention.
> 
> I think sometimes I am thinner in my dreams, or I'm the size I am now. I don't think I've had dreams where I'm fatter than I am now, but watch, I will now that I've said it


----------



## Tooz (Apr 7, 2007)

My size isn't a factor in most of my dreams, but occasionally I will have a dream where I am a) gaining weight or b) a fair amount larger than I am in the concious world.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Apr 7, 2007)

I *think* in my dreams I am just as I am because I don't feel differently so, I assume I am fat. I do recall having a few dreams where I was think but I noticed that I was thin. 

I usually have really long hair (natural or locked) in my dreams if anyone cares to analyze that.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 7, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I just had a dream that I was in a store shopping for clothes. My sister was excitedly telling me about a store that was having a sale on casual wear. I went directly to the rack and sifted through the section marked 6x, but all they had were leopard print bathing suits and polyester ankle skirts in pink and mint green.
> 
> A while ago someone asked if we were fat in our dreams and I didn't know the answer. I rarely remember my dreams. Of the ones I remember I was neither fat nor thin. The focus in the dream was elsewhere and size was too much of a cumbersome detail. Odd that I don't recall ever having dreams where I'm a thin bombshell or something other than what I am. In another dream I had this evening (I have a cold so I'm dreaming a lot) I was running from a little girl and in this dream I'm fat. It's not a detail, just a part of my identity.
> 
> Do you dream yourself fat?



I had to actually sit back a minute and think about this answer. I dream myself as me, so I must dream myself as fat right? I guess I dont really pay attention. I'm so used to being fat that I dont notice myself as fat. Does that make sense?? 

I will often times dream myself as someone else. Men, women, children, even animals a couple of times. I will feel their feelings and wake up feeling not quite like myself when I have a dream like that. Takes me a minute to snap out of it. I dont think I've ever dreamed myself skinny though, at least not as myself. I've been a skinny someone else before...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> I've had many pregnant dreams too. But I know the reasons for those for me anyway.



I tend to be a very vivid dreamer. I mean the kind of dreams where you wake up saying to yourself, 'Did that really happen'. I remember several times when I woke crying, feeling the real grief and loss of a loved one's passing only to realize I had dreamt it. I also have had a few of the pregnancy dreams where upon waking I thought I should find my tummy hard and round(er). I'm always slightly sad to find my tummy is just regular fat and not "baby" fat. lol  

Anyway, back to the topic at hand...My dream-self is almost always thin but Selma Hayek thin. I'm always myself in height, coloring, and personality but my figure is smaller yet still very curvy. I'm pretty sure this is because I still see that type of figure as the ideal. Not too skinny and not too fat. As I've become more accepting of myself I have had more realistic dreams where I am my fat self. However, I would say that nine times out of ten I'm thin in my dreams.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm usually average sized in my dreams, though on very rare occasions I am fat. Also, I've experienced the body I saw in my dream as me was average sized but I just knew that I was fat (this has only happened a couple of times).

Strange how the mind works, eh?


----------



## loves2laugh (Apr 7, 2007)

Usually in my dreams i am seeing things through my own eyes so i dont know what size i am. i dont ever remember having a dream where weight was an issue and now that i am thinking of it...i don't think there has ever been a mirror in any dream. 
I did recently have a dream where my father was gay- he abandoned us when i was 11 so who knows what happened after that, but he was gay and a horticulturist. any idea what that means!?!?!?


----------



## TelescopeEyes (Apr 7, 2007)

loves2laugh said:


> Usually in my dreams i am seeing things through my own eyes so i dont know what size i am.=QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah I have to agree with this one cuz usually I'm dreaming of other people or places.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmmmm...as someone else said, dreams are mainly through my eyes, so I'm not seeing my self one way or the other. But in all my dreams I am still able to get around and do things unhindered, so by implication maybe I'm not dreaming myself as fat.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeppers...............supersized in my dreams!
How about that???? Never thought about it, tho!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm usually "weightless" and fast moving in my dreams.........kind of like a fairy  

I have had dreams (I don't dream often or even able to have a good recall of most of my dreams when I do) where I was naked- but not worried about being fat- I was trying to hide my nakedness out of modesty, not shame. I must have thought of myself as thin or simply chose to be free from that "worry" while asleep.


----------



## shaz260281 (Apr 7, 2007)

i never see my self in my dreams i know that probably sounds kinda wierd but i dont think i have ever seen myself, i see all the other people and the stuff goin on but its like im lookin through my own actual eyes like in real life! i guess in my next dream i should find a mirror!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 7, 2007)

I never really noticed if I'm fat or thin in my dreams. I'm usually looking through my own eyes at everything around me, so I don't usually notice if I'm fat or thin. Hmmmm... GREAT question Lilly!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2007)

I often dream from a narrator perspective and see my body. 

I've had dreams of being fat and of being average and being thin.


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Apr 7, 2007)

Most of the time. Sometimes I have a shape similar to my older cousin, who's really a small BBW and just cute as a button. She has a smaller gut but more in the rear.  My butt is so flat.  I guess I wish I could transfer some of my tummy into my butt. It doesn't need much to fill it out. *lol*


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 7, 2007)

I've actually never been one to make note of the size I am in my dreams. Lately I've been dreaming myself into interesting situations... and I remember many of them upon waking up, though they fade out as the day goes on. The one I remember most was from a few nights ago... I was younger than I am now (maybe 15 or 16) and I ran away from home but got lost in the Amish country, then had to find a way back. Random as hell. I had another dream last night putting me in a strange situation, but like I said, the memories of them fade quickly.

Size, though? Not something I've remembered being an issue. I'm sure it will be now though... haha.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 8, 2007)

I remembered to think about this as I woke up yesterday, while my dream from the other night was still fresh in my mind 

I remember I was putting on the garter belt I bought but have yet to wear, and while it still fit me, I'm pretty sure I was thinner in my dream than I am now - my stomach didn't seem in the way as I was putting it on. It seemed flatter. But I was still bigger, just not as big as I am right now.


----------



## squurp (Apr 8, 2007)

I am fat in my dreams. I am only thin in real life. Well, not really thin. Thinner, really.

You get the idea.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2007)

I haven't read this whole thread, so if I'm just repeating anyone.... sorry!

I'm fat in my dreams. I sometimes don't look exactly like me, facially, or I'll switch back and forth between a man and woman depending on the dream, etc... but when I'm dreaming about ME and things or people in my life, it's me, and I'm fat. 

However, when I'm fat in my dreams, nothing is laborious at all. I can often run, do stairs fast, slip into any article of clothing I want, etc. It's like everything is shape-shifting or my fat is made of marshmallows and it's only ounces per actual pounds of the real me. It's weird, and fun!  

I can also fly in my dreams, and have anxiety dreams on a fairly consistent basis (however they've been at bay for about 4 months, thankfully.)


----------



## Takera (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm usually thinner in my dreams... but then again I think I have a self image of me as a smaller person... everyime I see my underware I go into shock and or depression... oh well.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 8, 2007)

This is a very existential question. Is there any significance attached to being thin in real life and fat in your dreams, or vice versa, or being fat in real life and being fat in your dreams or vice versa? I myself vary based on the setting of the dream, but I can't say that I notice a bias one way or the other. 

Also: depending on the significance that one attaches to dreams....does being fat or thin in your dreams have a deeper meaning?

I've decided that the only solution is some Ben and Jerry's Chubby Hubby.:eat1: :eat2: I find that a nice bowl of ice cream solves most of life's ills. 

(except maybe ice cream headache/brain freeze)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm rarely even human.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Apr 8, 2007)

Like most of the responses here, weight is not usually a component of my dreams that I remember or recognize, typically I am preoccupied with whatever else is going on.

A couple of years ago I had a dream where size was a factor, however. I don't remember the details, but I do recall being bigger than I normally am, so big that my size was becoming a problem. Thinking back to it, it seems almost erotic to me, but at the time I was dreaming it created more of a feeling of panic and confusion.

Dreams are fascinating things, but I've read that when we try to "remember" them our conscious mind "rearranges" parts of the subconscious, effectively distorting our recollections... So maybe I didn't dream anything at all?  

Brenda


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes, I'm definitely not always fat in my dreams...because I haven't been fat all my life. So since I'm slippin around my subconscious, sometimes it's a different version of myself, but since dreams are so weird anyhow...it's a hard phenom to describe, even in a casebycase way...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2007)

There really isn't a right or wrong answer to this. Dreams are individual and the images or circumstances can mean different things to different people. A cat in one persons dream may mean a very positive thing while for a person who doesn't like them or fears them, a cat can mean something else entirely. My question was one of curiosity and not so much for analyzing. It can be meaningful but the meaning may not be the same for everybody. 



TCUBOB said:


> This is a very existential question. Is there any significance attached to being thin in real life and fat in your dreams, or vice versa, or being fat in real life and being fat in your dreams or vice versa? I myself vary based on the setting of the dream, but I can't say that I notice a bias one way or the other.
> 
> Also: depending on the significance that one attaches to dreams....does being fat or thin in your dreams have a deeper meaning?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

In my dreams, I'm many shapes and sizes. I am many faces, with many experiences and emotions. I'm sometimes fat and sometimes I'm thin. Sometimes though, I'm a man and then I've been a bird. 

My dreams, too, are vivid and colorful. I try to pay attention to every detail, but sometimes the details fade as the day goes on. I really should keep a dream journal by my bed. I've been having some doozy dreams lately.


----------



## Lapwing (Apr 9, 2007)

I often dream that I am a lot fatter than I actually am, and have had dreams where I have gained weight. I don't think I have ever dreamt that I am thinner than I am now.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's my misplaced reply. 


Punctuation makes all the difference. When I first read the title to this thread, I thought it read, "Are You Fat? In Your Dreams!" and assumed it was directed at Tyra Banks.


----------



## Isa (Apr 10, 2007)

I am not at my current weight in dreams but am no where near thin either. Usually I am at the weight I was about 10 years ago, which when looking back was perfect for me.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 11, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> "Are You Fat In Your Dreams?"



No, but you are - and you sing to me.


----------



## philosobear (Apr 12, 2007)

like many others here, I dream mainly about other things, and from my own perspective, which isn't body-specific. But I do dream about being fatter sometimes...not often and not much fatter, but I like it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> No, but you are - and you sing to me.



Awww. :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not fat but I am force fed. I'll go into it more when I start my story.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm usually pretty damn short and all my teeth are falling out and WORST.DREAM.EVER.


----------



## Takera (Apr 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm usually pretty damn short and all my teeth are falling out and WORST.DREAM.EVER.



They say loosing teeth in a dream means you feels like you are breaking promises... or that things you have said are coming back to haunt you...

Or it could be a healing dream... in which it means you might have teeth problems. (joking)  

I love dream dicitonaries.


----------



## Tragdor (Apr 13, 2007)

I really don't have a body in my dreams. I am just a floating pair of eyes like the protaginist of the Myst games.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 13, 2007)

I rarely dream, but when I do, I tend to be the same size. Sometimes I dream myself more muscular, but most of the time it's more about my ability. I might defeat some thugs with telekinetic attacks (Or extreme Martial Arts prowess  ), but I rarely go Ultra Super Saiyan with uber muscle mass and super crushing power.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 16, 2007)

This is so weird, I've been wanting to start a post about the very same thing! 
(But I haven't because I've been having trouble logging in and just posted for some help with that.)
Anyway.......
I've always thought it was weird because in my dreams I am never fat. It's not like I consciously think 'oh, look, I'm not fat', it's just that every now and then in a dream I'll notice myself in a mirror or something and all of a sudden I'll notice 'hey, I'm not fat! That's weird'. 
And I always have a dream where I can run really fast (something I never did even when I was thin! lol). Like gazelle fast! That's always fun! 
Either way, fat in real life, thin in my dreams.........


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 16, 2007)

I've been both fat and thin in my dreams.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 17, 2007)

I remember when I was a kid, I wasn't fat, I was at a "normal" weight for my age and height.

But I would often have dreams about being very fat. I once had a dream where I was laying on my back on my bed, helpless and immobile, and my belly was so big it pressed up against the ceiling, and I was crying because I felt very hungry, begging for more food while my mother was crying, "but Gerald, you're much too fat, and you already had too much to eat!" and I would scream out demanding to be fed some more.

Another time I had a dream where I was walking down the street and all of a sudden, I began to get fatter and fatter, feeling heavier on my feet with each and every step, my body expanding and my clothes ripping at the seams until all my clothes fell off of me, and I was completely nude out in public!

I actually enjoyed those dreams. They were my favorite!  

Well, during my teenage years I gained a lot of weight and I became fat, and I really liked it very much. 

I'm now 55 years old, 5 ft 6 in and I weigh 380 pounds, and I still enjoy being fat, and I still have erotic dreams of becoming more obese. 

When I was a kid, I was fascinated by fat people, and I'm pretty good at art. I would draw pictures of fat people, and I would hide my drawings so my parents would not find them.

I guess that even back then, I knew that I was going to grow up to be big and fat, and I was looking forward to it.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 22, 2007)

I am usually fat in my dreams when I am "me" in my dreams. I have recall of many of my dreams and in them I am all different colors, sizes, different people, animals, and birds. 

What has always stuck me as strange in my dreams is that there are 2 of me. One of me is active in the dream in some form of me or another person or animal and the other one of the "me" is me just as I look now and when my dreams start to get too weird or in some cases scary I come foward like steping in front of a camera and stop myself from taking the dream further, or I change the direction of the dream to make it "okay" again. I find it odd that I have to make cameo apperances in my dreams.


----------



## boogiebomb (May 2, 2007)

I am never fat in my dreams but thankfully all the women in my dreams are, well, except the bloody pam anderson dream. anyway, there's always water in my dreams. every last one of them. does anyone know what that means?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 2, 2007)

These days, all my dreams I am thin, reflecting myself. When I was younger I used to have dreams where I was anything but thin, though. Those were the days when I could actually exert concious control over my dreams. Not any more.

I've had some lovley recurring dreams though.

When I was younger I frequently, though usually only in summer, had nightmares involving bees. ALWAYS woke up with the bed drenched in sweat. Another one I had for years involved a wild cat (not the domestic kind) trying to get into my house and kill me. It never did, but the last year I had that nightmare it was close. And then there was the one night I had the same dream repeatedly, where I was in the middle of a street and this huge truck that took up the whole road was bearing down on me, and the closer it got the slower I moved, and right before it hit me the dream cut back to the beginning again.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 2, 2007)

In my dreams, I'm fat sometimes, thin sometimes, and sometimes I fly by concentrating mental energy and force on my vagina. Who knew that's where the place from whence came the power to fly?


----------



## supersoup (May 2, 2007)

psh. i'm fat in YOUR dreams.

boo-yah.

:batting:


----------



## Teddy Bear (May 3, 2007)

Well, I'm fat in ALL of my dreams, and here lately, in my dreams I'm much fatter than I am in real life. 

I love those dreams, so I always look forward to going to bed, and I like to take naps every afternoon so I can dream some more.

Sometimes I have precognitive dreams that actually come true. 

And so, I hope that all of my fat dreams come true!  

View attachment TeddyBear18.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 3, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> Well, I'm fat in ALL of my dreams, and here lately, in my dreams I'm much fatter than I am in real life.
> 
> I love those dreams, so I always look forward to going to bed, and I like to take naps every afternoon so I can dream some more.
> 
> ...



What a great tag line! "May your fat dreams come true!" I like it. Can I use it Teddy Bear?


----------



## Teddy Bear (May 3, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> What a great tag line! "May your fat dreams come true!" I like it. Can I use it Teddy Bear?



Sure! Go ahead!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 3, 2007)

this thread was an interesting read. For my dreams i am rarely me. When i am me, i am usually like a size 18/20 so I'm quite bit thinner. I have been a dragon, men, a cat, medieval knight and a whole other bunch of people. I have a very adventurous and fun dream life. I have also had many premonition type dreams. Unfortunately they're pretty mundane and just a preview of some ordinary afternoon. I actually sleep poorly when my dreams are boring


----------



## Teddy Bear (May 3, 2007)

Recently I have been having dreams of weighing over a thousand pounds, as much as a full ton.  

In these dreams, I'm laying helplessly on my bed wearing only shocking pink ruffled panties and a baby bonnet on my bald head!  

And I have a girl friend in my dreams who take care of me, and feeds me continuously, buckets of strawberries with ice cream and home made whipped cream until my belly is so full I can hardly breath.

Then, as I lay there all helpless and immobile, she tickles me and makes me laugh, and slaps me to make my flesh quiver all over my huge massive body!  

I love that dream! 

Oh! Please God, please make that dream come true for me!


----------



## kayrae (Oct 26, 2008)

In my dreams, I'm somehow thin and always dating a fat man. Which is totally opposite of reality. I'm fat and I'm attracted to thin men, and for the most part, have only dated thin men.

I think it has a lot to do with me dreaming I'm 17 years old. 

I have daddy issues though, so that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 26, 2008)

i dreamt once that i was black and thin and making out with a guy on a boat that was shaped like a puzzle peace. 

it was fantastic. 

but for the most part, i'm usually just me. fat or thin doesn't play a huge role in it.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm always thin in my dreams. I remember only one dream that I was fat..and in the dream I was driving a car and a smoker, but I don't drive or smoke.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 26, 2008)

whatta funny thread and i missed it back when it was posted..glad someone revived it hehe

Though, i've already told you about this dream Lilly hehe

I actually had a dream a few months back that i had become some sort of fashion runway model (watching too much america's next top model i suspect hehe) but i was down to a size 5!! and i looked down and realized i had hardly NO belly..it was just a little pooch and i was like freaked out..omg i can't believe i don't have a belly lol The folks wanted me down to a size 2 and i didn't know what to do....i called my then boyfriend at the time and asked him what his thoughts were on it..and of course he was adamantly against it hahahahha....and i remember thinking, omg this is horrible, but....that's a lot of money to give up....


I woke up from the dream starving LOL. I think i was hungry in my sleep and dreamt i had been dieting lol....anyway, i immediately ordered a couple pizza's and felt up my belly to make sure she was there hehe. Seriously though, it was the most bizarre feeling in the dream not having my belly...i felt like i lost an important part of me and my identity. Very strange


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 26, 2008)

I've never really seen myself in my dreams but i always feel thin if that makes sense?


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 26, 2008)

Naked, yea. Fat, no.


----------



## JoeFA (Oct 26, 2008)

In my dreams, whenever their about this kinda thing, i'm always with a fat girl, though im fat myself......


----------



## William (Oct 26, 2008)

I do not see myself in my dreams sometimes, but if the Dream is about something that deals with bodies then I will see myself as Fat. If the dream is about a Fat topic then I am Fat in my dreams.

William




JMNYC said:


> Naked, yea. Fat, no.


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

I dreamt last night that I was a bbw lol. Was most odd.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 26, 2008)

I usually don't see myself in my dreams.. Everything is viewed from my own perspective. It's like looking through someone's elses eyes.. but I know they're mine. Does that make sense? 

As far as I know though, other details about me are the same so I would assume that if I was ever to see myself in my dreams, I'd be fat. I've had dreams involving other random physical aspects of myself that we're accurate so I suppose that would be the same as well.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 26, 2008)

When I'm a day-and-a-half past a shower I feel it in my dreams and when I have to pee, fuhgeddiboudit.:doh:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 26, 2008)

I've never really thought about it.I have had dreams recently that I was pregnant.That woke me up like real quick.Don't need that!Not sure about being fat in my dreams though.Good topic!


----------



## bexy (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm just me in my dreams....as I stand now.

I don't think I've ever had a dream where I looked different, unless I dreamt I was actually someone else, like the time I dreamt I was a velocorapter in Jurassic Park...


----------



## B68 (Oct 26, 2008)

In the nice dreams i'm with a fat girl, next to a fat girl or under a fat girl.

In the bad dreams i'm without a fat girl or my car has no breaks, which is allmost as scary...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 26, 2008)

Most of the time in dreams I'm a disembodied observation, like a 3rd person narrative or a camera angle. =o

When I do have an actual body, I tend to be my skinny old self tho.


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't visualise myself at fat in my dreams, but rather making people fat, often people I know, through magic or other such methods. Those are often fun dreams.


----------



## tattooU (Oct 27, 2008)

Most of the time size doesn't play a role in my dreams, although if it does, i'm my regular fat self. Occasionally i'll have dreams that i'm thinner, those usually have to do with attracting someone. 

Strange how my brain is still wired to think that way.


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Oct 27, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I just had a dream that I was in a store shopping for clothes. My sister was excitedly telling me about a store that was having a sale on casual wear. I went directly to the rack and sifted through the section marked 6x, but all they had were leopard print bathing suits and polyester ankle skirts in pink and mint green.
> 
> A while ago someone asked if we were fat in our dreams and I didn't know the answer. I rarely remember my dreams. Of the ones I remember I was neither fat nor thin. The focus in the dream was elsewhere and size was too much of a cumbersome detail. Odd that I don't recall ever having dreams where I'm a thin bombshell or something other than what I am. In another dream I had this evening (I have a cold so I'm dreaming a lot) I was running from a little girl and in this dream I'm fat. It's not a detail, just a part of my identity.
> 
> Do you dream yourself fat?



I have been fat and thin in my dreams. I either start out thin and get fatter or just am fat. I am not however as fat as I am in real life. I am like 50lbs lighter. I don't know what this means though... is my subconscious trying to tell me something or was I more flexible 50lbs ago and my body remembers this in dreams? I need Freud. :happy:


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2008)

chillaxin said:


> I was going through a (toy?) chest of "clothes" to try on, but they were different body sizes. I tried on everything from my previous small to "average" to large and very large. Each time I walked out of the change room, my close friends and family were there and told me how beautiful each body was, and how much they loved it, and me. It was so real, I even felt like I got a sense of what would be too big for me and what would be too small. There were so many sizes in between, I was simply thrilled. :bow:



Coolest dream ever!


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 27, 2008)

tattooU said:


> Most of the time size doesn't play a role in my dreams, although if it does, i'm my regular fat self. Occasionally i'll have dreams that i'm thinner, those usually have to do with attracting someone.
> 
> Strange how my brain is still wired to think that way.



Thats not how the brain is wired, Its one of the basic norms that you are taught through various sociological institutions (Tv, schooling, family etc) in order for you to think that its natural for thin people to be more attractive, but it has nothing to do with biology, and is only society forcing its ideals on you.

man, Sociology and philosophy are really useful!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 27, 2008)

There was that one dream where I was at a buffet and I was constantly eating everything until I got big as a house, but I think that was because I went to bed hungry. lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

The only dreams I have that might be a size issue is when I go to my closet and can't find anything to wear because all my clothes are too small. I remember that I had clothes that fit, but I can't find them. 

I have recently dreamed about being at events with people from DIMS and I fit in, so, in my mind, I must be finding peace with my size.


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway (Oct 31, 2008)

I am never fat in my dreams for some wierd reason.. Im always a skinny chick.. lol. Must be the way I see myself.. Boy am I decieved!

What gets me is when people ask me if i dream in color or in black and white.. Thats one that seems so obvious but one I can never answer!


----------



## retep (Nov 1, 2008)

hi,
Though its not related. I am in a wheelchair, never walked. I only wish i could walk oout of curiosity. But always in my dreams i appear walking 
thanks 
peter


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 4, 2008)

Sometimes I'll dream I'm a warrior, or some kind of gladiator chick, swinging my sword, ripping throats out with my bare hands, or ninja kicking some bad guy in the brain. I am most definitely thin, if not super muscular in those dreams..a serious amazon super-heroine!

In some dreams, I run an awful lot. Not because I'm running away from anything, but because it's what I want to do..just run and run and run. I can't really tell if I'm fat or thin in these dreams. It's like I don't feel anything but the road beneath my feet.

I'll also have weightless dreams, floating easily a few inches above the ground, just lifting my feet up with a tiny leap, and I'm airborne. Sometimes I can float around with some sort of propulsion, but mostly I just hang there, and enjoy showing off my *trick* to others. Weight or size isn't really an issue here either. I would be weightless regardless of body mass.

I have fat dreams to..dreams where I'm fat and naked in improper places, like on the school bus, in front of the class, or out on the street somewhere. I've been out of school for years, so these dreams are super weird for me. Of course in the dreams I always have some plausible excuse for being naked, and it seems to be accepted and even dismissed as a non-issue by everyone I come in contact with. I tend to feel very self-conscious about my nakedness at first, but when no one reacts to it, I get comfortable and just go with it. In some of these dreams, I can't tell if I'm fat or not, but in some of them, I take special enjoyment in showing off my size and shape. There are also some dreams along this line, where I'm trying on clothing that is wayyy too small for me, and I struggle with trying to pull it on over my bulging fatness so that it fits me correctly, only to get frustrated and remain naked anyway.

I love the fatty feasting dreams, raiding the candy isle at Wal-Mart, or demolishing a buffet. Those are great! In most of these dreams I'm fat, super-fat!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 4, 2008)

I've never seen myself in my dreams, so I don't know what my body looks like in them. In fact, I'd say in most of my dreams I don't have a sense of my body.

I do have certain dreams in which I feel my body suspended above ground. Or I'll feel cold or wet.

Last night I dreamt that I was helping a cute little baby seal find an air hole under a sea covered in ice. I was immune to the cold and the water, though, almost like the physical laws had stopped applying to me. 

The seal kept looking at me and barking for help. It was actually a very sweet dream and I had a sense that I was going to get it done and save the seal.  I did not feel panic at all, though I've had dreams about being underwater and panicking about not being able to breathe.

But I have no idea if I was fat or thin in this dream. The seal was plump.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 4, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Sometimes I'll dream I'm a warrior, or some kind of gladiator chick, swinging my sword, ripping throats out with my bare hands, or ninja kicking some bad guy in the brain. I am most definitely thin, if not super muscular in those dreams..a serious amazon super-heroine!
> 
> In some dreams, I run an awful lot. Not because I'm running away from anything, but because it's what I want to do..just run and run and run. I can't really tell if I'm fat or thin in these dreams. It's like I don't feel anything but the road beneath my feet.
> 
> ...



Heh, your new nickname is now "Plump ninja hottie."


----------



## lilianee (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, I have been dreaming about gaining another 50 pounds since the first appeared and wear larger clothes with a purpose. Of course becoming a feedee
meant giving up from many physical exercises but I am very satisfied with the current situation and deep admiration of my husband.


----------

